# Regarding to ECM S/W flash with big external Power supply



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I know this had been discussed and high lighted before.
Seems a lot of people emphasized the importance of attached 70 amps power supply before flash ECU .
It is not so easy to find such thing here, do I have other method to overcome this? My car has 90amp AGM battery, how long this one can last for flash work if it is fully charged?
Any suggestion or advise are welcomed

Thanks!


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

I flashed my car by connecting battery to another car
hu-cic took 1:20hrs, other modules you can flash in 20 mins


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

F-series cic takes 30-40 minutes, full loaded F10 with almost every ecu updated takes a bit over one hour. Extra battery won't help because it can provide 12,7v at maximum, and you need more than 13v to be on safe side.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

What I did - just connect it to another running car not just the battery
I did it today so I know it is safe.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, it is okay if you connect to other car that has engine running. OP asked about using 90 Ah battery, which is completely different thing than using power source (or running car) capable to output 70 amps at certain voltage level.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

I know but he also mentioned about "Any suggestion or advise are welcomed" so thats why I suggested him what I did.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, your method is 100% ok.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the advise, I think jump connect to another car with running motor is clever idea and workable solution for me, I will try that .


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Has Anybody success with 5 amps supply? I just don't understand how come the flash would drag so much power..


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Can you post an idiot's guide to how to connect the two cars? I'm fairly good with computers and all things electric (you cannot go wrong if somethings's supposed to be pulgged into an electrical outlet :rofl, but cars - not so much... I know how to drive it, but I want to make sure I get connecting two cars right.
Can anyone describe the process of connecting two cars? Thanks


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry I did that in Paint


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

bestb said:


> Sorry I did that in Paint


Your Paint skillz are MAD! :rofl: Better than mine though 
So I assume, I connect the wires as depicted and then just normally turn the ignition on (don't start the car) on my F11 and then start the second car? <-- you can tell, I'm a noob here!


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

I know Im Cisco Engineer not graphic designer... but Im proud haha:rofl:
I will suggest to start engine first (2nd car) then connect leads and in your just turn ignition ON


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there anyone who had success experience of ECU Upgrade with just 5 amps external power hooked? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Is there anyone who had success experience of ECU Upgrade with just 5 amps external power hooked? Thanks!


Man, 5 Amps? You are seriously risking bricking ECU's. Get a real commercial grade charger or jump car to another, but do not bother flashing with a 5 Amp Trickle Charger.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I think you are right about the big power external supply for ECU flash, I searched the forum and never see anyone succeeded the ECU Flash with trickle charger.
I just measured my car's battery, it only had 12.8 volts which is way below minima required power of 13 volts.
Will try to seeking a commercial grade supply tomorrow, it will not be an easy task here, the biggest I saw so far is just 20 amps ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good choice and good luck.


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just flashed my car to 54.1 from 52 using another car. Flashed all the modules it worked perfectly only took 45 minutes.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

footballrunner8 said:


> Just flashed my car to 54.1 from 52 using another car. Flashed all the modules it worked perfectly only took 45 minutes.


Congratulations ! Glad to hear some more success story , this did encourage me more.
Few more questions I'd like to check with your success story.
Did you also run the flash with E-sys + E-net?
Did you run the flash all at once or in separate order?
Did you connect via VIN or Gateway URL?How many ECU need update from 52 to 54.1?
Have you uncheck update MSM and VCM in E-sys option before flash?

My I-Step Ship is F010-13-07-506 , how to map it with psdzdata level?


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

I might have spoken too soon. I can't get my airbag to unlock and It still shows the same I-step i had when i check it on Esys. I did disable updating VCM and MSM and I flashed via Gateway. Ill give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

For the airbag lock issue after flash ACSM ECU, You may try following as posted in another thread by Shawn,

Run E-Sys Transmitter:
1) Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
2) Click "External Application"
3) Double-click "Transmitter"
4) Double-click "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben"

Did you run the whole upgrade at once? Or with special order?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Most important question:
Is there any noticeable improvement after upgrade to 54.1??


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

I ran it all at once. I did try the above but it didnt work. Im going to try it again tomorrow and see if anything changes.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I suspect the main reason that your Current I Step remain with old release after update is because you unchecked the Update MSM and update VCM option, I also don't know the reason behind it, Shawn, would you please share what's the main reason to uncheck these 2 option when do ECU upgrade?what is the benefit from that?Thanks!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> For the airbag lock issue after flash ACSM ECU, You may try following as posted in another thread by Shawn,
> 
> Run E-Sys Transmitter:
> 1) Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
> ...


I had same problem and Esys did not solve this issue but Rheingold did


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> I suspect the main reason that your Current I Step remain with old release after update is because you unchecked the Update MSM and update VCM option, I also don't know the reason behind it, Shawn, would you please share what's the main reason to uncheck these 2 option when do ECU upgrade?what is the benefit from that?Thanks!


I think Shawn advice only apply for few ECU upgrade but not if you choose the entire ECU upgrade ? Perhaps he will explain us his position about that ?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

botho said:


> I had same problem and Esys did not solve this issue but Rheingold did


Would you please share how to solve ACSM Airbag lock issue by Rheingold? Thanks!


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

I also flashed my car , had the problem with air bag but solved by E-sys Transmitter. The same as you, my current I-step remain the same I have no more ecu to flash.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Would you please share how to solve ACSM Airbag lock issue by Rheingold? Thanks!


Connect to your car and launch a "test plan" (can't remember the term i use it in french).
The go to the ACSM fault and double clic on the fault. Then follow instruction with "next" button to do tests and solve the fault


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

footballrunner8 said:


> I might have spoken too soon. I can't get my airbag to unlock and It still shows the same I-step i had when i check it on Esys. I did disable updating VCM and MSM and I flashed via Gateway. Ill give it another try tomorrow.


As for Airbag Lock, If "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben" does not work, you can try "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben_new" as well. If both fail, then your best bet is to lock it with Tool 32:

Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuern_verriegelung_schreiben = control_lock_write

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\ACSM4.prg 
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"



jackylooo said:


> I suspect the main reason that your Current I Step remain with old release after update is because you unchecked the Update MSM and update VCM option, I also don't know the reason behind it, Shawn, would you please share what's the main reason to uncheck these 2 option when do ECU upgrade?what is the benefit from that?Thanks!


I uncheck them because they seem to be unnecessary and when checked they just throw errors when Flash TAL runs. Update MSM is the real problem. Update VCM is not an issue.

And yes, this is why I-Step current is not reflecting new I-Step. If Update VCM is checked, when you first run Flash TAL, a window will pop up asking you to input the I-Step to be written to VCM. You can do it this way, or if you want to update I-Step current, you can simply go into VCM module after the Flash TAL runs, and edit I-Step Current yourself.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks again for the detail clarification , it did answered my doubt.
I can't find ACSM4.prg in the mentioned directory , where I can get it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks again for the detail clarification , it did answered my doubt.
> I can't find ACSM4.prg in the mentioned directory , where I can get it?


ACSM4.prg:
https://mega.co.nz/#!F5JWlZbR!9fo4p43hDTmPvx-WVwAU47RiAbdsXD-xn6VBxXw1DTY


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

botho said:


> Connect to your car and launch a "test plan" (can't remember the term i use it in french).
> The go to the ACSM fault and double clic on the fault. Then follow instruction with "next" button to do tests and solve the fault


Thanks , might need this information just in case I had same problem happened and other 2 method didn't work.


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update on this- I guess im going to need tool32.exe which I don't have. Once I fix that I need to fix my connected drive not working. Anybody have a problem with that after updating? Even the update time automatically in settings is greyed out.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

footballrunner8 said:


> Update on this- I guess im going to need tool32.exe which I don't have. Once I fix that I need to fix my connected drive not working. Anybody have a problem with that after updating? Even the update time automatically in settings is greyed out.


Just double check, when there is airbag lock issue, are you still able to start up the engine and drive the car? Need this information before I go next step, Thanks!


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Just double check, when there is airbag lock issue, are you still able to start up the engine and drive the car? Need this information before I go next step, Thanks!


Yes you just see the airbag flashing light in the dashboard. I drove it while I waited for Shawn to email me edibas. I'm going to clear it in a bit. Regarding none of my online services working, I suspect it's only cfl coding.


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

I still don't recommend driving like that though.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

The reason I ask is to make sure if I had the worst case , I still can manage to solve myself in stead of call my dealer to toll my car, Thanks for information share.
Do you feel any improvement (power, mileage..etc) after upgrade to 54.1?


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

Finally got everything working. Got the airbag working with tool32 with the instructions above. A restraint malfunction came up after that. I cleared all the codes with tool32 and it went away. My other problem was with connected drive. Just went to options and then update while in the connected drive menu and everything came back up! 

I really don't see any differences. NBT feels a bit smoother, Acceleration and transmission feel better but thats probably placebo. I was able code Kombi to show BMW performance and it worked. Can someone with 54.1 verify that its working again?


----------

